
Brave browser faces heat from injecting affiliate codes to links - x32n23nr
https://twitter.com/brendaneich/status/1269313200127795201
======
Dahoon
Not the first (or last) time Brave does something scummy. Impersonating
YouTubers, adding affiliate links, what is next?

